# Post pictures / info of your regional commuter trains



## tworail

For those that have them nearby or use them, let's get something started.

I have been using GO a lot more frequently since my girlfriend live in Pickering, a smaller suburb in the Greater Toronto Area, about 40kms from downtown Toronto. When I don't ride my bike I usually take the train, which is a great way to see the 'rails' and feed the need for some prototype experiences.

Here is some information on GO Transit, the public transit authority in the Greater Toronto Area:

GO Transit, officially known as the Greater Toronto Transit Authority (GTTA), is Canada's first, and Ontario's only, interregional public transit system, established to link Toronto with the surrounding regions of the Greater Toronto Area (GTA). GO carries 47 million passengers a year in an extensive network of train and bus services. Since it began regular passenger service in May 1967, GO Transit has carried over one billion passengers on its train and/or bus service. GO Transit achieved its one billionth passenger mark on October 11, 2006.

(courtesy of Wikipedia)

Here are some shots of typical GO Transit equipment:










Rear end of a push-pull passenger train, with the CN Tower in the background.










F59PH at the Danforth GO Station










Inside of a double decker car. I find the fluorescent lighting terrible at nite. 

I have a whole bunch of pictures that I have take of GO trains and will try and dig out the good ones.


----------



## pia

Nice shot. Seeing the picture, it seemed the train has good facilities to make it's passenger more relax while on travel.


----------



## Boston&Maine

I still need to go out and find one of the Amtrack trains in my area, but I am too lazy, LOL... T-Man, you live closer to the lines then I do, think you could snap a couple of pictures to show others here what the Downeaster is all about? :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## train4myboys

Here's some stock photos of our Railrunner. It won't reach my town until the end of this year, so I haven't been on it yet. The whole line is just over a year old, and so far only goes between a few locations, hence only two cars.


----------



## ulf999

Nice pics!!!


----------



## T-Man

*Downeaster*











Right On !!:thumbsup: Boston & Maine!!:thumbsup:
I managed one good picture this week.It flew by. I was thinking of catching the logo at a stop maybe Dover or Exeter and also from an overpass.

For general information, the Downeater is a commuter rail between Portland Maine and Boston Mass. I like this thread!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## T-Man

*Trailing engine Downeaster*

This time the trailing engine was leading. A nice closeup. I was behind a barrier on the crosswalk. I'd like to see some others!


----------



## B.C.RAIL

West Coast Express (WCE) is an efficient commuter rail service linking Mission, Port Haney, Maple Ridge, Pitt Meadows, Port Coquitlam, Coquitlam and Port Moody with downtown Vancouver.

As early as 1972, planners were considering using existing rail corridors to 
carry commuter trains. However, it was not until 1992, when a 14-member Citizens Advisory committee began reviewing transportation improvements for the northeast sector of Greater Vancouver. Construction on the commuter service began in 1994.

Eighteen months later, on November 1, 1995, West Coast Express was launched. It has gone on to become a vital and popular part of the northeast sector's transportation network.

As of 2007, over 23 million riders will have used West Coast Express since its 
opening on November 1, 1995.

http://www.westcoastexpress.com/about.asp?PageID=ABOUT

They are EMD F59PH series.


----------



## tworail

That RailRunner is something else! Great paint scheme, I love it.


----------



## train4myboys

They're finally making test runs up to Santa Fe (from Albuquerque). I took a few pictures from the car cruising next to the train at 80mph. The tracks were just finished a couple weeks ago, and they're supposed to be officially opening the run on December 14. This stretch runs in the interstate median. (never mind the dates on the pics, they were taken December 2)


----------



## T-Man

Beep! Beep!


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Nice shots!! The last one looks professional...


----------



## train4myboys

B.C.RAIL said:


> Nice shots!! The last one looks professional...


Thanks, not bad for a point and shoot snapped out the window of a moving car, eh?


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Yeah!!..I wounder if mine will do that good..lol..


----------



## CMRSclub

Mann that railrunner looks great!! I love the scheme and the interior look very comfortable for a commuter. Over in the West we got Cal-train, and since the new arival of the baby bullets they are one nice looking train, we also have the amtrak commuter train over here as well (they like to hog the track) haha jk Here is a little about them:

Caltrain is a California commuter rail line on the San Francisco Peninsula and the Santa Clara Valley in the United States. It is currently operated under contract by Amtrak and funded jointly by the City and County of San Francisco, San Mateo County Transit District, and Santa Clara Valley Transportation Authority through the Peninsula Corridor Joint Powers Board. The northern terminus of the rail line is in San Francisco, at 4th and King streets; its southern terminus is in Gilroy.-wikipedia

we have cool MP36PH's with the matching bombardier coaches









We help out Amtrak in our free time









and we also have ALOT of F59PH's 









Other than that it gets me from work and back somewhat on time and i get to calm my rainfan nerves down every morning becasue im getting on a train. haha. I have the baby bullet set in HO ill put up a video later


----------



## T-Man

*Get a CalTrain? HO*

We had a question awhile back. Someone wanted a Caltrain in HO. We couldn't find anthing. What' your source?
Here's the thread.
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=804&highlight=caltrain


----------



## Southern

OK it's not a commuter train. But Cats (Charlotte Area Transit System) is the closest thing we have. There are two parallel tracks that run 9.7 miles. Part of the way it runs next to the NS tracks. About half way the Light rail go's up and over the NS main line. Then it uses the old Southern right of way into down town Charlotte.

This is the Southern most station on opening day.









This is a view out the front window of a southbound car. This is the north end of the line









Over a year later it is still running.









It is a great success. The ridership is way higher than expected. All most half of the passengers are acutely buying a ticket. Some times I wonder what planet our local leaders are from.
John


----------



## train4myboys

Thanks for posting those, they're great photos. The in-cab image is fantastic.


----------



## Southern

train4myboys said:


> Thanks for posting those, they're great photos. The in-cab image is fantastic.


 
Thanks, But it is not in cab. It is in the passenger section just behind the cab. I put the camera lens against the back glass of the cab.

Best seat on the train.

John


----------



## Boston&Maine

Southern said:


> Thanks, *But it is not in cab.* It is in the passenger section just behind the cab. I put the camera lens against the back glass of the cab.
> 
> Best seat on the train.
> 
> John


I think you fooled a lot of us with your trick photography


----------

